# enneagram compatibility chart



## 480

alizée said:


> pardon my lack of knowledge on the topic, but;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but notice that the types facing each other are the common misstypes.
> 
> Like I used to think that I am 7w8 or 3w2 [now torn between 2w3 and 7w6]
> 
> And 9s are misstyping as 9.
> 
> Can it possibly be that when in *social* mood one is in the image triad, and when one is in *individual* mood they are in the thinking triad? (one being me)


The chart doesnt do that. It gets 5 and 9 right... but 8s never mistype as 4s or vice versa. 7s tend to be shameless and 3s are shame driven. 9s mistype as 4s often because 9s tend to have a foggy identity and want to know who they are. 4s never mistype as 9s.

6s and 8s mistype a lot. 2's hardly ever mistype at all, and you'd never confuse 6 and 2 with each other.


I would have never seen 7w8 for you. 2w3 makes no sense at all.

In fact... I go back to what I said before... 6w7. You've been uncertain about your type since I got here in January. I watched you go all over the place with MBTI, and now the enneagram. When a 3 sees the 3 profile they know they are 3, and I've never seen uncertainty past that. 7s are the most comfortable with self... I've never seen type uncertainty with a 7 that I can recall.


What I'm guessing you're getting at here... is you dont relate to being anything like Ape, and you dont relate to being like Behindsmile... so you don't think there is any possible way you can be a 6 if they are. 

If you'd like to talk to me about it, just be direct and ask.


----------



## starri

*(some posts split to : http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/5710-6-8-debate.html)*


----------



## starri

Grim said:


> The chart doesnt do that. It gets 5 and 9 right... but 8s never mistype as 4s or vice versa. 7s tend to be shameless and 3s are shame driven. 9s mistype as 4s often because 9s tend to have a foggy identity and want to know who they are. 4s never mistype as 9s.
> 
> 6s and 8s mistype a lot. 2's hardly ever mistype at all, and you'd never confuse 6 and 2 with each other.
> 
> 
> I would have never seen 7w8 for you. 2w3 makes no sense at all.
> 
> In fact... I go back to what I said before... 6w7. You've been uncertain about your type since I got here in January. I watched you go all over the place with MBTI, and now the enneagram. When a 3 sees the 3 profile they know they are 3, and I've never seen uncertainty past that. 7s are the most comfortable with self... I've never seen type uncertainty with a 7 that I can recall.
> 
> 
> What I'm guessing you're getting at here... is you dont relate to being anything like Ape, and you dont relate to being like Behindsmile... so you don't think there is any possible way you can be a 6 if they are.
> 
> If you'd like to talk to me about it, just be direct and ask.



I appreciate your help. I had however not read the details of Ape or Behindsmile before coming to the conclusion that i am not a 6.

I have settled on 7w6 so/sx with a nice healthy 6 wing. I have 2w3 tendencies, especially with close friends and loved ones. So I am attributing it to the 7>1 6>3 stress states.


----------



## reluctant6

Grim said:


> I mistyped Trope... 5 detachment and the calmness of a 9 are very similar in how they present. Type 9 INTPs seem to be quite rare.
> 
> I should have been a bit more thorough when giving him my opinion of his type. I saw the brainy unruffled nature of his posts, and INTP and gave him a quick answer.
> 
> With you... your writing style screams 1. I spotted that early enough. If I could only look at photos and type you, I'd have said 4 and not thought twice about it. \
> 
> 
> But yes, I see Ape as a 6. He wont agree. That's ok. It wont change who he is. The 6 profiles are horrid, so I can't blame anyone for not relating to them... or wanting to. I should get around writing a better one.


I don't think that's fair to say and I don't think anyone has the right to judge. All profiles have double edged swords and any profile can fall into the lower levels of development. While 6s are always on the defensive, it would seem that any type could be viewed from the negative perspective. 

Negative Possibilities for other types: 1s can be intolerable, even if they are "right." Look how Martin Luther's own church viewed/treated him. 2s can be shallow and manipulative, deluding themselves into thinking they are helping others, when they are giving to get. 3s, like my dad, have no connection with the real world or any actual relatioinships as they glide through life not experiencing anything, hurting those around them more than they know. 4s can be histrionic head cases who OD because they can't handle it, the grass will always be greener on the other side. 5s can be prisioners in their castle and afraid to let the walls down. Some 7s are constanstantly planning escape routes, afraid to trust in anyone. 8s can be psycho, like Hitler, and abuse the power they sought after to satisfy their own lust. 9s can resemble the rabbit who is afraid and staying perfectly still, the perfect prey, the feeling I have heard is experienced by criminals as they get the lethal injection. 

The goal is not to judge, the goal is to move beyond your type. Making blanket judgements like this isn't the way to help yourself or help others towards development. People may be happy or may not be happy with their types: this is irrelevant. People need to see how their limited perspective of the world effects relationships and their own quality of life, move beyond their own limited perspective. Statements like yours don't do that.


----------



## Briggs

I have been thinking on this chart lately....because no matter how successful I have been in a relationship.....my 5w6 was the most fluid and deep.

I wondered if anyone else had ever had a relationship in the matched said pairs and if it worked the same as it did for me or not.

Thanks!


----------



## screamofconscious

MyLittleBlackHeart said:


> I dont quiet grasp the entire chart..but I do have an idea of why I think it is supposedly this way.
> I will say however, being a 5w4....that 5w6 have the most amazing connection to me I have ever had.
> 
> I would like to open up some of my theories as to why I think this is.....however wanted to share this first and see what others thought.
> 
> SimilarMinds.com > Compatibility by Enneagram Types


 
I disagree with the idea of optimal relationships between types. I think the overall level of mental health of people will determine the severity of problems and clashes they have with others. Wonderful compliments can be formed between any of the types. As far as the instinctive variants go, this seems to me to be the biggest sources of conflict between people. According to this chart the social types should be most compatible with sexual types, but in my personal experience, sexual types that wish to form a relationship with me creep me out. Perhaps this is due to the fact that sexual is last on my stacking, I don't know, but I would suggest placing any theories on compatibility between types under close scruitiny.


----------



## explorer

I am a 4.

Type 2, 3, 4, 7, and 8 sounds good to me.


----------



## spook

I'm 4w5 and I agree with the chart saying I'm compatible with 6w5. I know one who is very dear to my heart. He is so loyal, protective and affirming.  



> Both Enneagram Fours and Sixes, have many natural affinities for each other, especially since both are highly emotional and often feel insecure around people. Both tend to strong, immediate feelings and to act on their unconscious hunches or intuitions. Sixes often misidentify themselves initially as Fours because of the traits that they actually have in common. These very traits can also be ones that they bring to the relationship, enabling them to have an unusual degree of empathy and tolerance for each other. In short, Fours and Sixes can bring to each other the feeling that they are kindred souls, connected by their feelings of abandonment and a certain distrust of others. They may feel like "orphans in the storm" who offer mutual support and reassurance. Rather than energize each other, when they are healthy, Fours and Sixes tend to support and stabilize each other, usually acting as a sounding board for worries and complaints that they feel they cannot air anywhere else.
> 
> Fours bring sensitivity, sensuality, and the ability to express emotions openly, including the feelings that Sixes themselves do not know how to express. Fours talk about their inner lives—again, something that Sixes often need to learn. Sixes bring hard work, perseverance, practicality, loyalty, and concern with security to the relationship. They are also often warm and unpredictably playful and able to break through whatever gloom and self-absorption Fours may periodically fall into. Fours give Sixes the sense that they are needed—helping to give Sixes more confidence in their ability to cope with things. Sixes like being practical and they often provide Fours with a platform of some kind to develop their creativity as well as the time and support they may need to work through their emotional issues. This combination creates steadiness and daring, balance and the ability to fill in the gaps for each other both in their own development and in practical affairs.


----------



## KeyReuben

Ew, 4w5 paired optimally with 6w5? I try not to dislike too many people, but I've never met a single 6 I've actually enjoyed the company of. I tend to hang out with 1s, 4s, 5s, and 8s (2s are hit-or-miss), and I'm in the most fantastic relationship ever with a 9w1. Out of all the types, I click with 6s, 7s, and 3s the least.


----------

